# Brand new silver ed Aurillian for Promethium sun???



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok as my GF panicked when i asked her to get me Aurilian I ended up with two. I missed promethium sun however and would like to do a swap if anyone in the UK wishes to trade?? I dont mind if the copy is used as long as it is not falling apart.
PM me.
D


----------

